# What does it mean when a guy asks you to hang out?



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

So this Thursday, I am supposed to be meeting a guy friend from fb at school. This is the second time he asked me to "hang out". The first time I said no because I was too afraid to meet up with him. This time I said yes and I feel very anxious about it. The reasons why I feel so nervous because I keep thinking that something bad is gonna happen. I also feel nervous because I dont know him that well, and I dont really have a huge amount of experience with guys on a 1-on-1 level.

So he didnt ask me on a "date", he just said "hang out". What does that mean? I'm not too good with these social cues and stuff. I don't feel like its a date, but it just feels awkward. We use to go to the same school and we worked together online on some work. We have never met in person before. I only like him as an acquaintance. I just hope he understands this. This would be the first time. I am kinda skeptical on why he suddenly wants to meet after all this time has went by. I am probably making more than what it is, but thats how I am. I analyze everything and try to figure why certain things happen.

Anyway, what does "hang out" exactly mean? Should I dress up? Should I dress down? Why do guys wanna hang out with me when I dont know them very well?


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Hmm, I'm interested in knowing the answer to this as well. Since I have very little experience with guys I'm unlikely to know what I'm talking about. However, a couple of my friends said that "hanging out" is just a term to take the pressure off. Therefore, the guy could be interested in you but didn't want to say date because of the expectations that come along with that. I'm curious as to what other people have to say regarding this.


yeah, me too. thanks for answering!!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

1. get to know eachother

2. show you his lifestyle. friends ect. 

3. have fun


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say it means he's interested in you.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Depends on what he wants to do and where he wants to go. For example, if he asks you for coffee or to dinner it would seem more like a date. And if he tries to pay for you, it's most likely a date. Also is it going to be just the two of you or are there going to be other people? One time a guy asked me to hang out he said I could bring friends, another time I went with him he brought a female friend. In that setting just be yourself and dress casual.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I would find it scary too meeting someone I've only talked to online. It's good you managed to say yes the second time. I don't really know what he'd mean by "hang out" but maybe just treat it as casual so you don't worry so much. Depending on where you're going you could maybe not so much dress up but wear something nice that you feel comfortable in just for your own condidence. I think if you worry about what it means you could make yourself more nervous when you don't need to and talk yourself out of it. It might be nice to meet this person you've been getting to know and working with online. He could become a closer friend or a good work contact for you if nothing else.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It sounds like he's interested in you. I agree.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> So this Thursday, I am supposed to be meeting a guy friend from fb at school. This is the second time he asked me to "hang out". The first time I said no because I was too afraid to meet up with him. This time I said yes and I feel very anxious about it. The reasons why I feel so nervous because I keep thinking that something bad is gonna happen. I also feel nervous because I dont know him that well, and I dont really have a huge amount of experience with guys on a 1-on-1 level.
> 
> So he didnt ask me on a "date", he just said "hang out". What does that mean? I'm not too good with these social cues and stuff. I don't feel like its a date, but it just feels awkward. We use to go to the same school and we worked together online on some work. We have never met in person before. I only like him as an acquaintance. I just hope he understands this. This would be the first time. I am kinda skeptical on why he suddenly wants to meet after all this time has went by. I am probably making more than what it is, but thats how I am. I analyze everything and try to figure why certain things happen.
> 
> Anyway, what does "hang out" exactly mean? Should I dress up? Should I dress down? Why do guys wanna hang out with me when I dont know them very well?


He probably wants to hang out with you to get to know you better in an informal setting. Go and enjoy yourself. In time it might result in something more, maybe not but either way you can make a new friend or meet someone else through him. Good luck!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

"hang out" tends to mean one of two things:

A) He's interested, but thinks it would be too forward to ask for a date. This is an easy way to get closer to someone.

B) He is only interested in you insofar as wanting to get to know you a little better.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> I'd say it means he's interested in you.





WintersTale said:


> It sounds like he's interested in you. I agree.


This.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

He is absolutely, 100% interested in you. That is my pickup line, tbh. It sounds very innocent.


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd say he's interested but doesn't want to put any pressure on you. "Hanging out" is a little less intimidating than a date. Perhaps he might ask you for a date later on.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the answers!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> So this Thursday, I am supposed to be meeting a guy friend from fb at school. This is the second time he asked me to "hang out". The first time I said no because I was too afraid to meet up with him. This time I said yes and I feel very anxious about it. The reasons why I feel so nervous because I keep thinking that something bad is gonna happen. I also feel nervous because I dont know him that well, and I dont really have a huge amount of experience with guys on a 1-on-1 level.
> 
> So he didnt ask me on a "date", he just said "hang out". What does that mean? I'm not too good with these social cues and stuff. I don't feel like its a date, but it just feels awkward. We use to go to the same school and we worked together online on some work. We have never met in person before. I only like him as an acquaintance. I just hope he understands this. This would be the first time. I am kinda skeptical on why he suddenly wants to meet after all this time has went by. I am probably making more than what it is, but thats how I am. I analyze everything and try to figure why certain things happen.
> 
> Anyway, what does "hang out" exactly mean? Should I dress up? Should I dress down? Why do guys wanna hang out with me when I dont know them very well?


Sounds like you don't care for him romantically. The best idea would be to tell him you're not interested in meeting him, but for some reason people seem to have a problem being straightforward.

So maybe you could dress down, be awkward, and try to make it a pretty short "hang out", say you have to be at your goldfish's funeral or something.

He'll get the message.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

It is definitely romance-related, but without the pressure of formality. I'd say to him "this is basically a date without the formalities, right?" He'll go "err, er, er, um yeah", or "no, I just want to get to know you" ... but basically this means him sizing you up as a potential mate.

If you've got no romantic interest, I'd "nip it in the bud" as soon as possible. Otherwise he'll think you 'led him on' yaddayadda. I mean you can go to this "hang out" but just tell him you're not interested in that way.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Yah, considering you guys have never met in person, I'd say he's definitely interested -- at the very least interested in getting to know you better.

Unless a guy says hang out in reference to some kind of group outing, or you have an established friendship, I would assume he's interested. I assume the exact opposite with girls though -- that is I assume they want to be friends unless they give me some very good reason to assume otherwise.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, is there anyone?
You make me confused a lot ): Cuz I have a friend, and he often asks me to hang out, maybe 2 - 3 times/week. We just go for dinner ( he always tries to pay, even when I managed to pay, he left money on my bike) and then enjoy the rest time before my getting home by playing guitar or watching movies. I'm really not sure about it, and I don't think that he's interested in me, but reading ur comments makes me a little curious, haha. He said he likes hanging out w me and even sometimes when I tried to introduce some amazing girls to him, he asked whether they were as amazing as me :-s He does know how to make me confused, rite, haha. He even asks me to travel with him :-s I have very exp w guys also cuz at my high school, university, there were only a few guys in my class.
So so confused, hope that someone can help me to solve it ):


----------



## claudio1982 (Oct 5, 2012)

sure you are making too much of it. just hang out means to be friends and have lots of small talk and have fun playing a game or doing something. if he wants something more just be honest to him and yourself and thats it.


----------



## claudio1982 (Oct 5, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> Hi, is there anyone?
> You make me confused a lot ): Cuz I have a friend, and he often asks me to hang out, maybe 2 - 3 times/week. We just go for dinner ( he always tries to pay, even when I managed to pay, he left money on my bike) and then enjoy the rest time before my getting home by playing guitar or watching movies. I'm really not sure about it, and I don't think that he's interested in me, but reading ur comments makes me a little curious, haha. He said he likes hanging out w me and even sometimes when I tried to introduce some amazing girls to him, he asked whether they were as amazing as me :-s He does know how to make me confused, rite, haha. He even asks me to travel with him :-s I have very exp w guys also cuz at my high school, university, there were only a few guys in my class.
> So so confused, hope that someone can help me to solve it ):


of course its confusing. some guys like to hang out with their future partners and some other guys like to hang out with their friends. yuo have to find out which one it is before it gets more involved. id say go for a kiss and youll end the confusion and find out of your not going for someone that just wants you like a friend, Sure go for the kiss and let me know how it went.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like a booty call. i sense the start of School Days all over again *shivers*

however could just be case he wants a friend but don't do anything you're not comfy with.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

claudio1982 said:


> of course its confusing. some guys like to hang out with their future partners and some other guys like to hang out with their friends. yuo have to find out which one it is before it gets more involved. id say go for a kiss and youll end the confusion and find out of your not going for someone that just wants you like a friend, Sure go for the kiss and let me know how it went.


It's more detailed  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/guys-are-so-complicated-211156/


----------

